# New video in the Library



## YoYoSpin (Apr 15, 2008)

There a new tutorial video in the IAP Library on how to embellish closed-end pens with a "Gizmo". Here's the link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## stevers (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know how you ever get anything done Ed. You should become a video producer. You seem to have a knack for it. Haven't even seen it yet and I can be confident it will be educational and informative. I find myself referring to your tutorials quite often. 
Thanks.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 15, 2008)

Downloading it now. I'd like to echo the above comments, you certainly are a very busy man, and your contribution to the pen turning world is certainly appreciated. Over the last week or so I have all your videos and looked at your body of work, to say it is impressive would be an understatement!!

It was particularly interesting to go through your pen album here and see how your work has become sophisticated over the years.

A big thank you from me in Oz.[^]


----------

